# Workout videos - are they actually any good?



## Vicky88 (Jan 21, 2007)

I HAVE to get some more exercise in, I always say I am going to go for walks or join a gym and never do. 

So are DVDs a sufficient form of excercise if done regularly? & If do, can anyone recommend a good one (available in the UK please!).

Thanks.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 21, 2007)

I think Winsor Pilates videos are excellent and will really help you get toned. That combined with some cardio, either a video or walking would be my suggestion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

